# For the car audio vetrans



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

Does anyone remember the 87 Grand National from the late 80s-early 90s that was taking all the sound stage competitions? If you do, do you have any pictures of the car and/or details? I know I am showing my age but I really liked that car and would like to get more info on the setup. If I remember right, it was useing two free air 15s, two 12s and a set of compression drivers under the dash. Thanks. :biggrin:


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Jan 16 2007, 01:12 PM~7001387
> *Does anyone remember the 87 Grand National from the late 80s-early 90s that was taking all the sound stage competitions? If you do, do you have any pictures of the car and/or details? I know I am showing my age but I really liked that car and would like to get more info on the setup. If I remember right, it was useing two free air 15s, two 12s, two 8s and a set of compression drivers under the dash. Thanks.  :biggrin:
> *


Distant memory for me, I vaguely remember that car...


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

that grand national? - check link
http://www.termpro.com/showcars/terminator/ca1096.html


----------



## EazyE10286 (Sep 11, 2003)

Also for the veterans...Does anybody know who has the Illinois state record for highest Db?There is a guy who owns a shop by my other house and he claims he holds the current Illinois record for nine years in a row.He has tons of trophys in his shop,all audio ones but i never actually looked at them.He has a black older honda and the back window has a sticker that says 155+ DB,so i asked him and he said last time it was mic'ed it was at 164 DB.Anybody know?

Also his passenger seat was gone,and his entire back seat was i giant ported box with like 4 15"S


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hearseballa_@Jan 16 2007, 02:47 PM~7004498
> *that grand national? - check link
> http://www.termpro.com/showcars/terminator/ca1096.html
> *


Yes!!!! That is it. The SpeakerWorks Buick. Richard Clark was the last owner that I knew of. That is the car. Now, does anyone have pictures of the car's install?


----------



## C-Bass (Jan 4, 2004)

I remember seeing that Buick a few years after it was "retired" from competition. I've sat in Kimura's Acura too, but that was a long time before I owned a camera. I must have been 11 or 12 at the time.


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EazyE10286_@Jan 16 2007, 03:28 PM~7004884
> *Also for the veterans...Does anybody know who has the Illinois state record for highest Db?There is a guy who owns a shop by my other house and he claims he holds the current Illinois record for nine years in a row.He has tons of trophys in his shop,all audio ones but i never actually looked at them.He has a black older honda and the back window has a sticker that says 155+ DB,so i asked him and he said last time it was mic'ed it was at 164 DB.Anybody know?
> *


Hmm, thanks for hijacking my thread. :angry: 
But I think the speakerworks buick is more impressive than a non practical honda. :biggrin:


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

well the back seat is taken out and replaced with two 15's (i wanna say it looks ported... woofer and port firing forward)... then he has a 12" in each side panel (firing across from each other)...

and for highs, he had a pair of coaxil or componants in the kick panels... thats it, 6 speakers (2 15's firing forward replacing the back seat, 2 12's firing across from each other in the rear panels, and a pair of coaxil or componants in the kicks), 5000wRMS total power ran to the system 

post pics if you attempt this

also it doesnt say WHICH speakers he ran, just sizes


----------



## C-Bass (Jan 4, 2004)

some more pics and info

http://www.usdaudio.com/sw/cars/buick/


----------



## C-Bass (Jan 4, 2004)

Sporty for highs they had the first ever "waveguide" speaker system aka horns

"Inventor of the WaveGuide™ (Patent Pending), giant Mid/tweets that are underdash mounted. These were first used in the Speaker Works Buick Grand National back in 1986."

As far as brand, I'm thinking they must have been using USD audio, otherwise the USD people have a lot of balls for posting this on their website

"The Most Famous car audio systems in the world use USD Audio Speaker Systems and Electronic Processors. What systems? How about the 4-time World Champion Speaker Works - Buick Grand National ( the only car to Ever be featured Twice in Car Audio & Electronics Magazine), Todd Matsubara's 4-time IASCA Champion T-bird, and Harry Kimura’s 4-time World Champion Acura Legend."


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kannabis_@Jan 16 2007, 06:49 PM~7005096
> *Sporty for highs they had the first ever "waveguide" speaker system aka horns
> 
> "Inventor of the WaveGuide™ (Patent Pending), giant Mid/tweets that are underdash mounted. These were first used in the Speaker Works Buick Grand National back in 1986."
> *


"People thought we were nuts to put speakers in the kick panels," said Holdaway.

that's where i got the speakers in the kick panels from, that was off of the termpro site hearse balla posted... nice fine of some better pics though


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Jan 16 2007, 03:40 PM~7005002
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, in that picture, it has the seats removed but it *is* a fully functional car when the seat is back in. (I wish I still had that CA&E issue) That picture shows where the speakers where placed. Under the dash, it had a set of the speakewroks compression drivers which, from their description, had a frequency range from 500-22k hertz. The sound came out of a set of "horn" type cones that were made the length of each side of the dash right above the driver and passenger leg area. The only thing I really want to see is how the side 12s are in. The rest is just a matter of getting the right equipment. :biggrin:


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

well, fiberglass it bro... make for a much better look... old school design, new school fabrications (well, i wouldnt say newschool so much but you get what im sayin :biggrin: )


http://www.usdaudio.com/sw/cars/buick/page5.php


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Jan 16 2007, 06:52 PM~7005123
> *(I wish I still had that CA&E issue)
> *


I do somewhere, it would take some heavy looking, but I do have it...


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kannabis_@Jan 16 2007, 03:45 PM~7005057
> *some more pics and info
> 
> http://www.usdaudio.com/sw/cars/buick/
> *


Damn, satellite connections are slow. :uh: 
Anyway, that is what I was looking for. Those are the pictures I remember. I think they were usd as far the subs are concerned but I was wrong on the compression drivers. They are compression drivers but they are not by speakerworks. It is coming back to me. 
Now, is ap a brand name or is it a design? (for the subs)


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Jan 16 2007, 03:55 PM~7005146
> *well, fiberglass it bro... make for a much better look... old school design, new school fabrications (well, i wouldnt say newschool so much but you get what im sayin :biggrin: )
> http://www.usdaudio.com/sw/cars/buick/page5.php
> *


Damn, that is perfect. Thanks. I will let you guys know if I decide to go this route. :biggrin:


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EazyE10286_@Jan 16 2007, 06:28 PM~7004884
> *Also for the veterans...Does anybody know who has the Illinois state record for highest Db?There is a guy who owns a shop by my other house and he claims he holds the current Illinois record for nine years in a row.He has tons of trophys in his shop,all audio ones but i never actually looked at them.He has a black older honda and the back window has a sticker that says 155+ DB,so i asked him and he said last time it was mic'ed it was at 164 DB.Anybody know?
> 
> Also his passenger seat was gone,and his entire back seat was i giant ported box with like 4 15"S
> *


That's *Oscar Torres* and that car does 155's *in the kick* and never did a 164, ever...

Not to mention, state records in MECA have been easy to achieve for the last 9 years, it's no big feat...

*"Loud people"* do 155's in the kick with a pair of 12's and NO wall...


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Jan 16 2007, 04:14 PM~7005297
> *That's Oscar Torres and that car does 155's in the kick and never did a 164, ever...
> 
> Not to mention, state records in MECA have been easy to achieve for the last 9 years, it's no big feat...
> ...


Like I said, the buick is more impressive than this honda. :biggrin:


----------



## EazyE10286 (Sep 11, 2003)

Sorry bout jackin your thread,figured I would ask in this topic because there seams to be alot of action in here.I thought that guy was lieing about 164 db...seamed alittle high.


----------



## C-Bass (Jan 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Jan 16 2007, 06:01 PM~7005201
> *Now, is ap a brand name or is it a design? (for the subs)
> *


Aperiodic

It's a type of enclosure

From a website

" An Aperiodic enclosure is one in which the woofer breathes thru a resistive membrane to control it's cone characteristics. In laymen's terms, it makes a woofer in a tiny enclosure act as if it were in a large, sealed enclosure."


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kannabis_@Jan 18 2007, 06:56 PM~7025795
> *Aperiodic
> 
> It's a type of enclosure
> ...


:thumbsup:
Thanks!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------

